# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP >  گذاشتن رمز برروی root در phpmyadmin (حل شد)

## acute.eagle

چه طور میشه با استفاده از php برروی root در phpmyadmin که در لوکال اجرا میشود، رمز گذاشت؟

----------


## MMSHFE

در صفحه اصلی phpmyadmin روی گزینه Privileges کلیک کنید. فهرست کاربران رو خواهید دید. ممکنه چند بار کاربر root رو (هربار با یک سرور) ببینید. مثلاً یکبار با 127.0.0.1 و یکبار با localhost
با هرکدوم که phpmyadmin رو باز کردین، اول اون یکی دیگه رو تغییر بدین (مثلاً اگه با localhost/phpmyadmin وارد شدین)، اول 127.0.0.1 یا بقیه (هر چندتا که هست) رو تغییر بدین و آخر از همه localhost رو عوض کنید چون با تغییر رمزش، phpmyadmin از کار میفته. برای تغییر هم روی لینک Edit Privileges سطر مربوطه کلیک کنید و به قسمت Change Password رفته و رمز رو تغییر بدین.
حالا که رمز عوض شده، باید به phpmyadmin هم رمز جدید رو بگیم. برای این کار، به پوشه نصبش (مثلاً C:\wamp\apps\phpmyadmin3.4.9) رفته و فایل config.inc.php رو باز کنید و این خط رو پیدا کرده و تغییر بدین:
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['password'] = '';

----------


## acute.eagle

ممنون از جواب شما. من میخوام با استفاده از کد php این کار رو انجام بدم. آیا امکان داره؟

----------


## MMSHFE

اول گفتین با phpmyadmin میخواین. اگه با Query میخواین باید از دستور SET PASSWORD استفاده کنید. لینک زیر رو مشاهده کنید:
http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/...-password.html

----------


## acute.eagle

سوالم رو درست نخوندید. 
من در php این دستور رو امتحان کردم اما ارور میده. نمیدونم کدش رو چه جور بنویسم.

----------


## MMSHFE

معذرت میخوام ولی هرجور فکر میکنم میبینم سؤالتون رو درست خوندم. شاید شما درست ننوشتین. اصلاً شما چیز زیادی از مشکلتون نگفتین:



> چه طور میشه با استفاده از php برروی root در phpmyadmin که در لوکال اجرا میشود، رمز گذاشت؟


کجای این مطلب گفته شما با Query میخواین و این دستور رو امتحان کردین و ارور داده؟ باور کنید درست سؤال پرسیدن خودش یک هنره.
در هر حال خطایی که داده شده رو بگذارین تا ببینیم مشکل از کجاست. ضمناً برای اینکه بتونید این تغییرات رو ازطریق Query انجام بدین، باید یکبار قبلش با کاربر root به MySQL وصل بشین و بعد اقدام به تغییر رمز کنید. بدون وجود یک اتصال صحیح به MySQL، این کوئری اجرا نمیشه.

----------


## acute.eagle

اینکه سوال بایستی روشن باشه و سوال من کامل نبود با شما موافقم. همچنین سوال درست برمیگرده به درک و سواد شخص از موضوع! 
اما حداقل که به php اشاره کردم. گفتم با استفاده از php . راه دیگه ای به جز استفاده از کوئری در داخل php هست؟
از پاسخ شما ممنونم. و امروز دوباره امتحان کردم و جواب داد. کدشو اینجا میزارم

$con=mysqli_connect("localhost","root");
// Check connection
if (mysqli_connect_errno())
  {
  echo "Failed to connect to MySQL: " . mysqli_connect_error();
  }
$sql="SET PASSWORD FOR 'root'@'localhost' = PASSWORD( '12345' )";
if (mysqli_query($con,$sql))
  {
  echo "password created successfully";
  }
else
  {
  echo "Error creating password: " . mysqli_error($con);
  }

----------

